# Skiptooth..Just Curious?



## MBL (Jun 21, 2007)

Howdy all. Tim here. Just a quick question that may be obvious to everyone..What is the purpose of a skiptooth setup? Are threre any benefits to it over the regular sproket and  chain? I have noticed that these are made concurrently with the regular sprockets...any thoughts?
Tim
MBL


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 21, 2007)

well i've noticed that when i do a long ride and im in a rhythm I stay at a higher speed than the half pitch. So i guess its just geared higher. Thats what I think I may not be the expert on that


----------



## MBL (Jun 21, 2007)

I can see that if the diameter of the skiptooth was typically larger with respect to the wheel's sproket. Is this the case? 
Tim
MBL


----------



## sam (Jun 21, 2007)

skip tooth roller chain was originally a replacement chain for block chain.(so I told)Block chain is great for track racing but does not work well in real world dirty conditions--hence the roller chain was invented.


----------

